# schwinn oversize tires



## spoker (Sep 13, 2020)

noone in the regular schwinn thread seems to know,who sells the oversize tires for middle weight schwinns?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 13, 2020)

I've mentioned a few sellers in my thread and there are a couple new sellers on eBay selling those tires. @mrg is also selling them and if shipping is involved three sets have to be purchased, and that's the best deal if you'll be needing tires for more bikes. Do a search on eBay for S7 tires and use the word Brick in your search. 








						New S-7 Brick Tires By An Old Manufacturer? | All Things Schwinn
					

I have a set of old Fong branded brick tread tires that came on my 58 Corvette that I picked up in 2008. A short time later I started looking for these tires when I acquired a few other middleweights but they were no where to be found and my only option then for tires were the Kenda's and CST's...




					thecabe.com


----------



## spoker (Sep 14, 2020)

ok thanks


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 15, 2020)

spoker said:


> ok thanks



Please go on the internet to www.JBI.bike  and search part number 59181 for a tire described as 26X2X1 3/4 for S-7 rims
This is what I believe you are referencing ...
THEN take this part number to about 90% of ANY LOCAL BIKE SHOP in the USA and they likely order from J&B WEEKLY
The TREAD on this J&B tire resembles the* DIAMOND TREAD on the old Goodyear G3* vintage tires
**** OR ****
for *BRICK TREAD* please go to www.FNRCO.com and put in part numbers 271492 for the blackwall BRICK 26X2X1 3/4 for S-7 rims
or part number 271496 for the WhiteWall BRICK tread 26X2X 1 3/4 for S-7 rims
if F & R Co. won't sell to you online directly ... there are eBay sellers and SMOOPY'S in Murfreesboro. TN that can get these for you!

The trick is recognizing the "FAIRLY NEW" tire size listed as* 26 X 2 X 1 3/4*  !! .... Good Luck in your pursuit! Cheers! CCR Dave
**** NOTE! >>> these WIDER Tires for S-7 rims will be tight clearance if using middle weight FENDERS! (your rims better be laser straight!)


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2020)

Haven't had any clearance problem.
	

	







						Brick tread 2.0's | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

I got a few more pairs of the New Brick tread 2.0 tires for S7 wheels, they look great and give the middleweight a little more meat. black wall $50 a pair, WW $55. a pair plus shipping, Will ship orders of 3 pairs ( been around $20-35 for shipping 3 pairs, no folded or twisted in box ) or local...




					thecabe.com


----------



## irideiam (Sep 16, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Please go on the internet to www.JBI.bike  and search part number 59181 for a tire described as 26X2X1 3/4 for S-7 rims
> This is what I believe you are referencing ...
> THEN take this part number to about 90% of ANY LOCAL BIKE SHOP in the USA and they likely order from J&B WEEKLY
> The TREAD on this J&B tire resembles the* DIAMOND TREAD on the old Goodyear G3* vintage tires
> ...



As a note I have used the first option from J&B, which are typically Kenda or Sunlite brand as well as the F&R's, the F&R's run a little wider and seem to be 2.125 width while the Kenda's are more like 1.90, in my experience.


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2020)

Putting the new brick S7 2.0's up next to standard 2.125's they do look 2.0 where as the kenda and other 2.0's do look skinnier ( 1.90 maybe ) and none of the others are in the Schwinn style brick tread. They almost look bigger because of the smaller S7 rim.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 16, 2020)

F&R next to a regular aftermarket S-7 1-3/4 tire.


----------



## phantom (Sep 17, 2020)

spoker said:


> noone in the regular schwinn thread seems to know,who sells the oversize tires for middle weight schwinns?



What is the regular Schwinn thread?


----------



## spoker (Sep 17, 2020)

phantom said:


> What is the regular Schwinn thread?



brick


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 17, 2020)

I have a few of these tires in the Goodyear tread , 26 x 1 3/4 -2  ...  S-7. used to be sold by J & B.
  Blackwall


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 17, 2020)

current tire  J & B # 59181




 out of stock at J & B currently




*Style:*Standard*Size:*26x2x1-3/4 S7*ISO:*571*Bead:*Wire*Tread/SW:*Bk/Wht*PSI:*40*Weight:*1067*TPI:*27*Reflective Sidewall:*No


----------



## mrg (Sep 23, 2020)

Sense the F&R's are the only Schwinn style S7 2.0's and S7 rim is Schwinn only the bricks are the only ones that look right. For about 3-4 yrs I've been asking the distributor why nobody made them in the brick tread and he finally stepped up and spent the money for the molds and they came out great. now I got some kenda's and others I took off I need to get rid of!


----------

